# Peruflora Shipping



## melisa (Dec 10, 2016)

I wasn't quite sure where to post this question, but hopefully this works. Does anyone know if Peruflora uses heat packs in the winter when shipping from shows?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2016)

Few vendors do unless you ask them to and pay extra.


----------

